# 350Z Clutch dropped



## raydt (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi 
Anyone had this problem and what was the cause/fix in $$. 
Driving this evening, the clutch suddenly wouldn't engage until halfway to the floor, at least the halfway closer than normal.. still drivable.

Please, no bad news..thanks you all

Ray


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Two things that would immediately come to mind: issue with the clutch hydraulic system (check fluid level and check for leaks) or the clutch release fork broke on the pivot. You really won't know until you investigate the problem.


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

Slave cylinder which is in the or bolted to transmission. How hard do you drive it? Could be getting the brake fluid so hot that it boils, thus creating air. Then when press the clutch you hit a air pocket not allowing the clutch to come back. Our dealership has seen a lot of auto cross racers come in with no clutch response. That's a fun test drive. Slave cylinder is a known issue though. Get it replaced before warranty is up.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Well which year Z do you have? The early years used a slave while the 06 up had an eccentric slave. The latter one actually had a recall do to failures.


----------

